# under gunnel led's are done!



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!
What's the price on them?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

^x2!^


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

> Looks great!
> What's the price on them?


$10 a foot. i have 8' of blue and 8' of red for a total of 16'. there is nothing else needed. no clips, mounts, wires, nothing. rob builds em with the wires as long as you need to get to the switches and they have a self adhesive backing. these things are built to last for a loooong time. theres 16 led's per foot. 

[email protected]


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks great, my next project for sure. How many led (strips) can be put on a switch?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What colors does he have available?

I'm thinking of a "hyper white" type for my skiff.

or if not, then probably blue. lol


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

very good looking product!


----------

